# First time out on clipless



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2012)

Bought some shimano mo64 shoes and m520 pedals the other day to see if I would like the world of clipless.

Just been out first time in them and I think I like them 

Put the pedals on the lowest tension and found them easy to clip in and out.

I felt because you are pushing with the ball of your foot instead of with your arch when you use flats I was feeling it more in my calves instead of my thighs.I always struggle with hills and IMHO I did'nt see much improvement with the clipless.

I'm going to have to get used to them but I can't see me going back to flats

Twice I got complacement and forgot I was clipped in and I was always worried about damaging the bike rather than myself.this could have come true as I forgot I was clipped as I came home and fell over on my driveway.

After picking the bike up I noticed the front wheel was making a squeaking noise.looking at the wheel it looks like it could be rubbing against the brake pad,so it maybe slightly buckled


----------



## thnurg (12 May 2012)

You'll get used to them. I've been clipless for only a year and now don't like being on flat pedals.
As for climbing, you'll notice the difference if your thigh muscles get tired you can pull on the pedals instead which uses the calves more. Again, this comes after a while of getting used to them. Years of using flat pedals will have conditioned you only to push.


----------



## Rob500 (13 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> After picking the bike up I noticed the front wheel was making a squeaking noise.looking at the wheel it looks like it could be rubbing against the brake pad,so it maybe slightly buckled


 
That would be incredibly unfortunate. I hope that the brake "system" (sorry don't know the techie term) has just moved. Try grabing the brake at each side and yank it off the wheel.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> .............
> 
> I felt because you are pushing with the ball of your foot instead of with your arch when you use flats I was feeling it more in my calves instead of my thighs.I always struggle with hills and IMHO I did'nt see much improvement with the clipless.
> ..............


 Once you have the cleats in the right position you'll always have your foot in the ideal position on the pedal. Being fixed to your pedal you can concentrate on pedalling for the full rotation of the pedal. On flats you only put pressure down and allow the other pedal to bring the 1st back to the point where you can put downward pressure again. Clipped in, or with toe straps, you can concentrate on round and round pedalling. At first you'll have to concentrate to do this but soon it will become 2nd nature and a more efficient technique on hills.

Best of luck on sorting out your front wheel. I wouldn't have thought it is going to be too serious as it only happened at slow speed.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 May 2012)

Thanks all for your comments
Yes there here to stay and i've got this feeling that the more i use them the more i will grow to like them.

Had another look at the wheel and it looks like my clipless moment might just have knocked the brake pad, anyway i will keep an eye on it and if there is anything wrong i will take it to my lbs.


----------



## musa (13 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> Once you have the cleats in the right position you'll always have your foot in the ideal position on the pedal. Being fixed to your pedal you can concentrate on pedalling for the full rotation of the pedal. On flats you only put pressure down and allow the other pedal to bring the 1st back to the point where you can put downward pressure again. Clipped in, or with toe straps, you can concentrate on round and round pedalling. At first you'll have to concentrate to do this but soon it will become 2nd nature and a more efficient technique on hills.
> 
> Best of luck on sorting out your front wheel. I wouldn't have thought it is going to be too serious as it only happened at slow speed.


 +1 

Round and round pedalling


----------



## frayBentos59 (14 May 2012)

I've had two clipless moments, luckily enough the first time i was going about 0.001 mph. I looked like del boy falling through the bar in Only fools. The second time I fell in to a grass verge at the side of the road because of some balloon in their car. Luckily these moments havent put me off. In fact, when riding my flat hybrid pedals I feel less confident as i'm now convinced I'm simply going to slip off the pedals


----------



## Michaelt (16 May 2012)

Well, I was going to start a thread myself but, when in Rome. I had my first outing with proper shoes and pedals this morning and I love them, so much more speed for the same or less effort?! and I didn't have any "moments"


----------



## User269 (16 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> Bought some shimano mo64 shoes and m520 pedals the other day to see if I would like the world of clipless.
> 
> 
> Twice I got complacement and forgot I was clipped in and I was always worried about damaging the bike rather than myself.this could have come true as I forgot I was clipped as I came home and fell over on my drivew


 This is obligatory. Preferably, as in my case, just as 'er indoors arrives home in her car and sits there drop jawed as I do a slow motion fall over sideways with both feet stuck in the pedals. That was back in '87 so nobody remembers it now..............damn!

Clipless are superb, especially when compared with what we used when I first started; cleats and toeclips with straps. If there was a crash in training or racing we would all still be attached to our pedals. Out on the road, you would tighten the strap, but you would only forget once that it needs releasing _before_ trying to get off the bike!


----------



## Michaelt (17 May 2012)

Well it had to happen sooner or later (this morning on commute), and thankfully it was right in front of about 5 or 6 queuing cars!!!! What a silly billy.


----------



## tapan (17 May 2012)

I went "clipless" about 6 years ago. Day 1 I practised a lot and fell off 2ce but on day 2 I reckoned I had it sussed! --- NOT! I toppled gently to my left at traffic lights in Doncaster at the front of the queue. A truckie in the outside lane alongside me leaned over and asked if I was OK ---- but the gathering of "youfs" at the side fell about laughing. I just got up and got away as quickly as I could ( a delicate shade of red I suspect!)

I certainly remember feeling, after that first couple of days, that it was like riding a new bike and I would never revert. When I visit my son and his family I also amuse them when my feet keep flying off the standard flats of bikes I use there on visits


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 May 2012)

Had my shoes and pedals a week now and have gone from i think i like them to i love them.

As michaelt said "so much more speed for the same or less effort"

oh and i have'nt had any more clipless moments.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (21 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> oh and i have'nt had any more clipless moments.


 
gone and said it now...


----------

